# Fees associated with relocation to Mexico



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello again everyone,
I am submitting my relocation proposal to our leadership group in the coming weeks. I have a good sence of what the living costs are, however I am still searching for costs associated with the following: (just looking for ballpark estimates)

The overall situation is to relocate my home office from the US to Monterrey Mexico to work closer with our Mexican partner company there. The plan would be to live in Mexico and occasionally visit out home office back in the states (cada 180 dias)

Needs costs for the following:
-bringing a 2007 Ford Escape with 100,000 miles into Mexico to use as a personal vehical.
-Visas and forms for immigration needed
-costs I am not knowledgeable of (what am I missing?)


thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are going to live and work in Mexico, you will need to apply for an FM3 visa within 30 days of entering Mexico with an FMM permit. That application will cost about the equivalent of $175 USD and annual renewals will cost around $120 USD. You will also need to apply for permission to work in Mexico from INM and you will need to have the support of your employer for that application to be added to your visa.
When you enter Mexico, you will need to obtain an 'importada temporal' from bancercito at the border. I think the fee is about $60 USD. You may do this on an FMM but may not leave the car in Mexico, if you should leave, until you have obtained an FM3 visa. You may not ever sell the car or any part of it in Mexico and must eventually remove it from the country, even if it must be towed out.


----------

